# SUNDAY NIGHT CRUISING IN FRISCO



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_HERES A LITTLE FLIER I MADE, SO INSTEAD OF POSTING THREAD AFTER THREAD AND DATE AFTER DATE, WE CAN HAVE A SET THREAD FOR THIS CRUISING EVENT  MY CLUB AND I HAVE BEEN CRUISING OUT IN THE CITY FOR A LONG TIME NOW, HIT UP THE FELLOW CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS AROUND US AND ITS BEEN GETTING BETTER AND BETTER

LETHAL LOWS..............10-12-08....YALL WERE SHININ' BOOOOOOOOOI :biggrin: 

MEETING LOCATION IS THE WHAT I CALL MISSION BRIDGE ITs MAPQUEST ADDRESS IS MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.S.F CA, 94112 ITS AN OVERPASS OF HWY 280......PLEANTY OF PARKING........ YOU CAN STOP BY ANY FAST FOOD OR LIQUOR STROE RIGHT UP & DOWN THE STREET BY THAT AREA TO PICK UP SOME DRINKS & MUNCHIES BEFORE YOU PARK....THE PIC ON THIS FLIER IS THE ACTUAL BRIDGE IM TALKING ABOUT  




WELL THERE IT IS FELLAS LETS ROLL OUT!!!!! :biggrin: _


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

new date is SUNDAY THE 26TH OF OCTOBER 2009'' MEETING UP AT THE SILVER BRIDGE (ADDRESS ABOVE) 


WE HAD ALOT OF SOLO RIDERS AND LOTS OF CAR CLUBS THAT CAME DOWN AND ALL OF THEM ARE DOWN FOR ANOTHER ONE, WE HAD LOTS OF FUN AND IT REALLY COMES DOWN TO HAVING A GOOD TIME WITH THE HOMIES AND RIDE OUT LIKE WE SHOULD!!!

HOPE YALL CAN MAKE IT!!! :cheesy: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

WE'RE THERE BUDDY


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

U guyz lookin good!  :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 15 2008, 07:54 PM~11875329
> *U guyz lookin good!  :thumbsup:
> *


WUSS UP WITH THE RIVI? WE GOTTA GET IT GOIN BRO!!!! IMA HIT U UP 2MARRO & WE'LL SEE IF WE FIGURE IT OUT  TELL NICK TO GET READY THOUGH....THE 26TH WE DOIN IT LIVE....FROM THE 650 TO THE 415 :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 15 2008, 07:57 PM~11875371
> *WUSS UP WITH THE RIVI? WE GOTTA GET IT GOIN BRO!!!! IMA HIT U UP 2MARRO & WE'LL SEE IF WE FIGURE IT OUT   TELL NICK TO GET READY THOUGH....THE 26TH WE DOIN IT LIVE....FROM THE 650 TO THE 415 :biggrin:
> *



I'll let all my members know @ our club meeting next week!


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 15 2008, 08:03 PM~11875427
> *I'll let all my members know @ our club meeting next week!
> *


orale


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Oct 15 2008, 08:10 PM~11875497
> *
> *


wuss up cuhhhhhhhhz :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

HOLLOWEEN IS ON A FRIDAY :0


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

In the city hunh? Can we rep one time for the niners? it looks like it is goin down.


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

DAMM WISH I COULD OF BEING THERE, ILL BE THERE FO SHO ON DA 26TH


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 16 2008, 08:52 AM~11880120
> *In the city hunh?  Can we rep one time for the niners?  it looks like it is goin down.
> *




:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

Verrrryy Naiiiccee :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Cadillac1_@Oct 16 2008, 08:52 AM~11880120
> *In the city hunh?  Can we rep one time for the niners?  it looks like it is goin down.
> *


come on down homie :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Oct 16 2008, 11:16 AM~11881635
> *DAMM WISH I COULD OF BEING THERE, ILL BE THERE FO SHO ON DA 26TH
> 
> *


uhhhhhh BIGRED85 :0


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Oct 16 2008, 01:13 PM~11882727
> *Verrrryy Naiiiccee  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## supreme82 (Jun 25, 2008)

KEEP DOIN IT! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 15 2008, 07:57 PM~11875371
> *WUSS UP WITH THE RIVI? WE GOTTA GET IT GOIN BRO!!!!F A I L E D :thumbsdown:*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 16 2008, 08:26 PM~11887866
> *F A I L E D  :thumbsdown:
> *


man hit me up, what wrong with it  :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 16 2008, 08:33 PM~11887959
> *man hit me up,  what wrong with it   :biggrin:
> *



I was just joking with *G U S*  cuz he didnt show up today  but its nothing serious bro.... electric fuel pump no good, need to switch to mech fuel pump...basiclly


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 16 2008, 09:34 PM~11888730
> *I was just joking with  G U S   cuz he didnt show up today      but its nothing serious bro.... electric fuel pump no good, need to switch to mech fuel pump...basiclly
> *


soooooooooo















































youll be there :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 16 2008, 09:53 PM~11888949
> *soooooooooo
> youll be there :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> *




:angel: GODSPEED HOMIE!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by supreme82_@Oct 16 2008, 06:27 PM~11886497
> *KEEP DOIN IT!  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 16 2008, 09:34 PM~11888730
> *I was just joking with  G U S   cuz he didnt show up today      but its nothing serious bro.... electric fuel pump no good, need to switch to mech fuel pump...basiclly
> *


 :rant: I CALLED YOU & YOU DIDNT ANWER SO I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE & YOU TEXT ME WHEN I WAS ALLREADY TAKING MY BEAUTY NAP WITH CUCUMER SLICES OVER MY EYES :angry: 






























:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 17 2008, 12:43 AM~11889909
> *:rant: I CALLED YOU & YOU DIDNT ANWER SO I LEFT YOU A MESSAGE & YOU TEXT ME WHEN I WAS ALLREADY TAKING MY BEAUTY NAP WITH CUCUMER SLICES OVER MY EYES :angry:
> :biggrin:
> *



OOH SHIT! :0 My bad G-fresh, lord knows you need your "beauty sleep" homie.
Anyways I just need to adjust the A&G mixture and timing, hit me up homie


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Oct 17 2008, 02:23 PM~11895615
> *:thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



WAT UP LOCS, NINERS GOING TO KICK SOME ASS THIS SUNDAY FOR SURE AYE!


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 17 2008, 06:22 PM~11897935
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats gone be me at the pier realllll soon :biggrin:


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 17 2008, 07:12 PM~11898390
> *thats gone be me at the pier realllll soon :biggrin:
> *


You're going to scare the tourist away bro


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 17 2008, 09:34 PM~11900092
> *HELLL NAHHHH THIS ****** DONT GET SCARED!!LOL
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 18 2008, 12:01 PM~11903631
> *HELLL NAHHHH THIS ****** DONT GET SCARED!!LOL
> 
> 
> ...





:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 18 2008, 09:45 PM~11906981
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


u see his face??


:roflmao:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## DUKEYOUUP! (Dec 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Oct 17 2008, 06:22 PM~11897935
> *
> 
> 
> ...



FUCK YAH! :biggrin:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Mission and Army


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Took you back in the day!!!!!!!!HUH?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 18 2008, 11:35 PM~11907556
> *Took you back in the day!!!!!!!!HUH?
> *


dammmm bro, you guys were fucking deep!!!

we should bring it back maine.. tight pictures bro :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 17 2008, 02:21 PM~11895588
> *OOH SHIT!  :0    My bad G-fresh, lord knows you need your "beauty sleep" homie.
> Anyways I just need to adjust the A&G mixture and timing, hit me up homie
> *


ill see wuss up for 2marrow....depends wat time i get off work....ill call you


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 18 2008, 11:33 PM~11907545
> *
> 
> 
> ...


naiiiiice :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 18 2008, 11:13 PM~11907462
> *
> 
> 
> ...


damnnnnnnnn.... i remember i use to flip out frames like that :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT homies


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

just a friendly reminder 


next sunday the 26th of october @ 12 midday, at the silver bridge :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO ,CA WILL BE THERE THIS TIME 
JUST A FEMALE HITTIN SWITCHES IN MY 87 REGAL :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Oct 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11924361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO ,CA WILL BE THERE THIS TIME
> JUST A FEMALE HITTIN SWITCHES IN MY 87 REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


thats wuss up see you there


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 19 2008, 09:47 PM~11914332
> *just a friendly reminder
> next sunday the 26th of october @ 12 midday, at the silver bridge :biggrin:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Oct 19 2008, 05:06 PM~11911423
> *TTT homies
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@Oct 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11924361
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao: JUST ROLLIN C.C. SACTO ,CA WILL BE THERE THIS TIME
> JUST A FEMALE HITTIN SWITCHES IN MY 87 REGAL :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 



what?? like that.. i think im in love :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 20 2008, 10:48 PM~11926256
> *:0
> what??  like that..  i think im in love :biggrin:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

AHHHHHHHHH SHIT CHECK OUT THE MUTHAFUCKIN' WHEELS.........IM READY FOR THE 26TH :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 19 2008, 08:47 PM~11914332
> *just a friendly reminder
> next sunday the 26th of october @ 12 midday, at the silver bridge :biggrin:
> *


Come hell or high water.......I am making this trip.........YEAH!!!!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 21 2008, 06:26 PM~11933913
> *Come hell or high water.......I am making this trip.........YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Oct 21 2008, 06:26 PM~11933913
> *Come hell or high water.......I am making this trip.........YEAH!!!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


let us know if u need anything or if u wanna mett up with some body :cheesy:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Oct 22 2008, 03:30 PM~11942723
> *
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 24 2008, 06:55 PM~11966672
> *THIS SUNDAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *




CANT WAIT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Oct 25 2008, 11:37 AM~11970833
> *CANT WAIT
> *


 :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

excandalow and a few solo riders will be there


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 25 2008, 10:22 PM~11973993
> *excandalow and a few solo riders will be there
> *


 :0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

DIRECTIONS FROM HAYWARD


Hayward, CA 

1. Head west on Cryer St toward Industrial Blvd 89 ft 
2. Take the ramp onto CA-92 W 
Partial toll road 11.6 mi 
3. Take exit 13B to merge onto US-101 N toward San Francisco 11.4 mi 
4. Take exit 426A toward Brisbane 0.4 mi 
5. Merge onto Bayshore Blvd 2.6 mi 
6. Turn left at Geneva Ave 1.8 mi 
7. Turn left at Madrid St 282 ft 
8. Turn right at Rolph St 0.2 mi 
9. turn right on mission go down till you see the bridge :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

We'll be there in about an hour


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 26 2008, 10:43 AM~11975835
> *We'll be there in about an hour
> *


 :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Somebody wake GUS up from his beauty sleep! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 25 2008, 10:22 PM~11973993
> *excandalow and a few solo riders will be there
> *


right on homies for commin out.....you guys left a bit early....right b4 the peir, mabe next time.... nice ass ride homies for real, it was a plesure meeting yall  


gus


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 26 2008, 10:46 AM~11975852
> *Somebody wake GUS up from his beauty sleep!    :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: im up.......rivi runs nice bro good shit...................now give me back my bleach :rant:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

forgot my camera at home so i had to use the old cell phone :biggrin: didnt get too many pics but some are better then none


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sf


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sf 2


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sf 3


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sf 4


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11981684
> *right on homies for commin out.....you guys left a bit early....right b4 the peir, mabe next time.... nice ass ride homies for real, it was a plesure meeting yall
> gus
> *



X 2


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 27 2008, 12:14 PM~11984848
> *sf
> *


 :0 


god shit homies thanks for coming out, we outa do it again !!!!

tell jose if u can to pm me hes number  :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_hey homies i completly forgot i had my daughters bday to throw yesturday make a new cruz day and we are there anybody going to antioch next sunday _


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Oct 27 2008, 06:11 PM~11988397
> *hey homies i completly forgot i had my daughters bday to throw yesturday  make a new cruz day and we are there  anybody going to antioch next sunday
> *


sup lee we had it crakin, this time would of been like 40 cars deep :cheesy: 
but yeah next time we gota set it up  :biggrin:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

more from sunday


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sunday


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 27 2008, 08:38 PM~11990222
> *more from sunday
> *


Nice pics homie! "love that convert 69 imp"


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

69 drop


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 27 2008, 09:04 PM~11990537
> *69 drop
> *




:thumbsup: thats bad ass bro


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

66 drop


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

riv & big body


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

66


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 27 2008, 09:25 PM~11990745
> *riv & big body
> *




:thumbsup:  YEEEAAAAHHHH!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

64


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

63


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

sorry guys i couldnt figure out how the get the pics up without the link. i took some of the pics and my boy with the big body had me post some of his. thanks to everyone who was there, nice to meet everbody


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Oct 27 2008, 09:54 PM~11991104
> *sorry guys i couldnt figure out how the get the pics up without the link. i took some of the  pics and my boy with the big body had me post some of his. thanks to everyone who was there, nice to meet everbody
> *


hit me up brro, let me know when yall down again!! nice to meet yall too :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 27 2008, 10:01 PM~11991179
> *hit me up brro, let me know when yall down again!! nice to meet yall too :cheesy:
> *



AAAHHHHH!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> hit me up brro, let me know when yall down again!! nice to meet yall too :cheesy:
> [/quot
> 
> 
> yea, i will tell jose to hit you up. hes also on here but only looks maybe once a week his screen name is excandalow


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 26 2008, 11:47 PM~11981684
> *right on homies for commin out.....you guys left a bit early....right b4 the peir, mabe next time.... nice ass ride homies for real, it was a plesure meeting yall
> gus
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

que pedo nelson....?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Nice Pictures. What's in Antioch this weekend? Or did we miss it?


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 27 2008, 10:08 PM~11991258
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Whats Good Nelly Nell? Dam gotta hit this thing b-4 I put the 4 up on blocks get ready for 09! Hit me up mayn............


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Oct 28 2008, 04:45 PM~11998304
> *Nice Pictures.  What's in Antioch this weekend?  Or did we miss it?
> *


Street Low Show Homie! Sunday at the CoCo County Fairgrounds


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

low rider get together in pitsburg this saturday...... any one going...?


----------



## deznuts (Oct 27, 2005)

you know I will be thier


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Oct 28 2008, 06:49 PM~11999543
> *low rider get together in pitsburg this saturday...... any one going...?
> *


 :cheesy:   

YA KNOW WE BE THERE :biggrin:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> this my dad's old low ride !
> back in the days when low ridering
> was all about cruzing and taking there rides to show's


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Oct 18 2008, 11:28 PM~11907525
> *
> 
> 
> ...


that's NICK DALLAS'S ride r.i.p.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'LL BRING MY LIFTED NISSAN OUT AFTER THE ANTIOCH CAR SHOW !


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> > this my dad's old low ride !
> > back in the days when low ridering
> > was all about cruzing and taking there rides to show's
> 
> ...


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 28 2008, 08:24 PM~12000599
> *:cheesy:
> 
> YA KNOW WE BE THERE :biggrin:
> *


 :uh:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Oct 31 2008, 12:51 AM~12022994
> *
> *


 :0 hoeeeee...... shit freddy you smoke????.....well let me smoke one with you carnal


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 31 2008, 12:23 PM~12026916
> *:0  hoeeeee...... shit freddy you smoke????.....well let me smoke one with you carnal
> *


Haha yeah I like to keep it green. :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Oct 31 2008, 05:25 PM~12028868
> *Haha yeah I like to keep it green.  :roflmao:
> *














lets do da damn thang  i just smoked wit my homegirl she said she wants to meet you carnal :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thinking what im thinking??? cruising around 5pm today :0 its nice and sunny out........take advantage man take advantage  ...whos down??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 2 2008, 09:47 AM~12038564
> *thinking what im thinking??? cruising around 5pm today :0 its nice and sunny out........take advantage man take advantage  ...whos down??
> *


im ready


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 2 2008, 09:47 AM~12038571
> *im ready
> *


  

its sprinkling


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

THANKS TO LIFES FINEST for coming out to the crise this last sunday..

RAIN OR SHINE WE RIDE :cheesy:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 3 2008, 06:58 PM~12051379
> *THANKS TO LIFES FINEST for coming out to the crise this last sunday..
> 
> RAIN OR SHINE WE RIDE :cheesy:
> *


:0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> I was waiting for you to comment. I got this picture from Fernando. Right click save!!!
> you know this bro !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> those were da days !
> i was about 7 or 8 years old !


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> that's fernandos riv


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

>


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 3 2008, 06:58 PM~12051379
> *THANKS TO LIFES FINEST for coming out to the crise this last sunday..
> 
> RAIN OR SHINE WE RIDE :cheesy:
> *


uhhhhhh thats wuss up ....right on jake


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

TTT HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Nov 6 2008, 04:13 PM~12082835
> *TTT HOMIES :biggrin:
> *


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

hey nelly nel...tengo un pinche foto de mi jefito in the early 70s with his ride en el terre ....Im going to post it soon,....


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Nov 7 2008, 02:07 PM~12091873
> *hey nelly nel...tengo un pinche foto de mi jefito in the early 70s with his ride en el terre ....Im going to post it soon,....
> *


cual terre ?? 


post em up hei :cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

ek terre......home town in mexico....


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 16 2008, 09:15 AM~12170713
> *
> *


Wat up for today bro?


----------



## paulani143 (Mar 25, 2008)

Damn
Those pixs from the days back in Frisco is the shit. One Love to the OG Derick Ward. Whos OG Pinoy form Low Creations?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paulani143_@Nov 16 2008, 07:28 PM~12174408
> *Damn
> Those pixs from the days back in Frisco is the shit. One Love to the OG Derick Ward. Whos OG Pinoy form Low Creations?
> *











Built in 1989 "Ahh Yea"








Built in 2006 "Kona Gold"
In The game 20+ years, Low "C" for life
Aloha to you and the Hohana


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Nov 17 2008, 04:13 PM~12183038
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Do you still have it?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Nov 17 2008, 04:18 PM~12183092
> *Do you still have it?
> *


he sure does :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Nov 17 2008, 05:02 PM~12183452
> *he sure does :0
> *



Damn, thats dedication fo reals!!!!


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)




----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

croooooooooooooosing theeeeeeese sandaey any one?? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Nov 20 2008, 11:31 PM~12217744
> *croooooooooooooosing theeeeeeese sandaey any one?? :biggrin:
> *



:thumbsup:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_whats up everyone when yall making the trip up vallejo or sac way _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_hey wasup homies we are rolling down to hayward dec 6 for the toy drive / dec 7th there is a toy drive by devotioins out in sac peep this out the police escort a cruz in a big ass loop around sac i went to this toy drive last year it was the shit nelson talk to the fellows and drag them up after the toy drive we can all chill at my spot and bbq _


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

TTT FOR THIS HOMIES


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttmft


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 7 2008, 01:48 PM~12360324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


THATS FUCKEN BAAAAAAAAAAAAAD ASSSSSS BRO!!!!!!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 7 2008, 01:48 PM~12360324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

I guess we're cruisin da pier sat night ?  :dunno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 10 2008, 09:05 AM~12388165
> *I guess we're cruisin da pier sat night ?   :dunno:
> *


cant.......i might go sunday tho


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 7 2008, 12:48 PM~12360324
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey you know homeboy with that white sixty one......... thats my home boys coworker....!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 10 2008, 03:35 PM~12391710
> *cant.......i might go sunday tho
> *



:thumbsup: if it does'nt rain ofcourse


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 11 2008, 08:37 AM~12398871
> *:thumbsup:  if it does'nt rain ofcourse
> *


true dat :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Dec 10 2008, 08:21 PM~12395418
> *hey you know homeboy with that white sixty one......... thats my home boys coworker....!!!!!!!
> *


Can't be, he doesn't work anymore. He did use to work for the SF post office many years ago........You know how it is, those white ones all look alike.........LOL.....rofl

:roflmao: :twak:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 15 2008, 01:01 PM~12435866
> *Can't be, he doesn't work anymore. He did use to work for the SF post office many years ago........You know how it is, those white ones all look alike.........LOL.....rofl
> 
> :roflmao:  :twak:
> *


yea el professor or something like that right ...he coo.....  my homie dont work at the post office no more either.... :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

so whens the next cruise in the city


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_lethal lows 2009_


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 15 2008, 11:59 PM~12442412
> *so whens the next cruise in the city
> *



5 DE MAYO is usaully a good time to be out in da city :dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 16 2008, 09:52 AM~12444522
> *lethal lows 2009
> 
> 
> ...


yeah let me know when everybody wants to get together :cheesy: :cheesy: :cheesy:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 16 2008, 12:47 PM~12446066
> *5 DE MAYO  is usaully a good time to be out in da city  :dunno:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Dec 15 2008, 11:59 PM~12442412
> *so whens the next cruise in the city
> *


wen the rain goes away  ........or???? :biggrin: ?????we can just say fuck it & cruise anyways :cheesy:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 16 2008, 02:17 PM~12447386
> *wen the rain goes away  ........or???? :biggrin: ?????we can just say fuck it & cruise anyways :cheesy:
> *


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_what is everyone doing for new years _


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 16 2008, 10:09 PM~12451542
> *what is everyone doing for new years
> *


dont know, what we doing?? i allways used to go, and it was betterthan 4th of july... way better they have that firework show over there.. but last year it rained


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 16 2008, 09:12 PM~12451587
> *dont know, what we doing??  i allways used to go, and it was betterthan 4th of july...  way better they have that firework show over there.. but last year it rained
> *


_see if anyone wants to roll that night if we get a good vibe lets do it then _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 16 2008, 10:09 PM~12451542
> *what is everyone doing for new years
> *


we plannin on cruisin that night wuss up?? :biggrin:


----------



## Lowridnrob (May 1, 2007)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 21 2008, 10:29 AM~12489682
> *we plannin on cruisin that night wuss up?? :biggrin:
> *


yea if that can happen or new years day im down for what ever but lets do something WE NEED TO COME BACK TO THE SFC


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 22 2008, 10:05 PM~12504232
> *yea if that can happen or new years day    im down for what ever  but lets do something  WE NEED TO COME BACK TO THE SFC
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 22 2008, 10:05 PM~12504232
> *<span style='color:blue'>new years eve Ill be wit da fam !  *


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

yeah New Years Day Sounds :thumbsup: ..Aztecas is down to RIDE!.. Lets plan this guys and make it Happen! :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_ok so thursday ill let u know tuesday night if we gonna ride i need to talk to the people up this way _


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Dec 28 2008, 10:29 PM~12548607
> *ok so thursday  ill let u know tuesday night if we gonna ride  i need to talk to the people up this way
> *


ima call u tomorow lets set it up.. hit up gus too :cheesy:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Let me know I'm going to pull out the Bonneville! :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Dec 29 2008, 09:31 PM~12555997
> *Let me know I'm going to pull out the Bonneville! :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *




:0


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Dec 29 2008, 09:43 PM~12556162
> *:0
> *


DON IS COMING, U KNOW HES DOWN.. U READY DAVID?? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 30 2008, 12:55 AM~12558123
> *DON IS COMING, U KNOW HES DOWN.. U READY DAVID?? :biggrin:
> *



Yup! I hope Im not too hungover! looks like its going to be a good cruise! :yes:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

I am down FO SHO!!!
:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

uhhhhhhhhhhhh......wat time???? meet up at the bridge or wat??? :cheesy:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 30 2008, 09:25 PM~12566127
> * uhhhhhhhhhhhh......wat time???? meet up at the bridge or wat??? :cheesy:
> *


Yea......who is rolling through Vacaville? Or am I the farthest one out?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 30 2008, 11:57 PM~12566933
> *Yea......who is rolling through Vacaville? Or am I the farthest one out?
> *


you should call jose from vallejo lets do this mayne!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Dec 30 2008, 11:52 PM~12567290
> *you should call jose from vallejo lets do this mayne!!
> *


We decide on a time to meet at the bridge?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Dec 31 2008, 06:23 AM~12568161
> *We decide on a time to meet at the bridge?
> 
> *


this is today..?


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

wheres everyone at? nelson an i are waiting 4 everyone! we over here by the bridge! :dunno:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jan 1 2009, 01:29 PM~12577348
> *wheres everyone at? nelson an i are waiting 4 everyone! we over here by the bridge! :dunno:
> *



Droved by, nobody there


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 1 2009, 02:19 PM~12577813
> *Droved by, nobody there
> *


I've posted and posted for a time and fellas yet nobody said shit...........So I didn't go.
Gonna tear my front end apart now so I can install my front air bags.....fuck it!!!!

:angry: :0 :biggrin:  :angry:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Wasn't sure if this was happening or not, so I didn't drive to the old neighborhood. Still drove the Caddie today though.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Next time I guess :dunno:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

Yup, next time I will have air ride all the way around.......Muahahahah.....


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_a message from lethal lows _


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

WASSUP MY HOME TOWN........415 !!!!!!!!!! NELTONS WHERE YOU BEEN HIBERNATIN AT BITCH......GET YO HAND OUT THE HONEY JAR LICK IT CLEAN AND PICK UP THE PHONE AND CALL ME MUTHAFUCKA......


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 1 2009, 03:19 PM~12577813
> *Droved by, nobody there
> *


me too!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

if we are going to plan a cruise.....i think next time we should be a bit more specific on the date, time, and place....and post up right away if there are any cancelations.....feel me homies?? :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_true but we need all yall to come up our way (sac) sometimes 2 we come out that way deep when we come we can bbq at my house and hit the strip out here _


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 5 2009, 11:23 AM~12610852
> *true  but we need all yall to come up our way (sac)  sometimes 2  we come out that way deep when we come  we can bbq at my house and hit the strip out here
> *


im down


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 5 2009, 11:23 AM~12610852
> *true  but we need all yall to come up our way (sac)  sometimes 2  we come out that way deep when we come  we can bbq at my house and hit the strip out here
> *


im down but cant ride my car out there cause 1 work is being done to it and 2 my front suspention is pretty fucked up....but im down to "Q" it :biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 5 2009, 10:23 AM~12610852
> *true  but we need all yall to come up our way (sac)  sometimes 2  we come out that way deep when we come  we can bbq at my house and hit the strip out here
> *


Shit, I live exactly the same miles either to The Bay or Sacramento so don't matter to me...............


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 11 2009, 03:14 PM~12671260
> *Shit, I live exactly the same miles either to The Bay or Sacramento so don't matter to me...............
> *


im down to drive to SAC_TOWN! lets do this guys!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

HOPE YOU GUYS CAN MAKE IT!! :biggrin: 

5 DE MAYO CRUISE "09" SAN FRANCISCO


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 5 2009, 10:23 AM~12610852
> *true  but we need all yall to come up our way (sac)  sometimes 2  we come out that way deep when we come  we can bbq at my house and hit the strip out here
> *



THAT SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD ASS IDEA HAVENT BEEN TO SAC TOWN IN A WHILE :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jan 5 2009, 11:23 AM~12610852
> *<span style='color:blue'>We be up there for "SOCIOS" car show, on memorial weekend :cheesy:*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 13 2009, 08:41 AM~12690150
> *We be up there for "SOCIOS" car show, on memorial weekend  :cheesy:
> *


 :0 :0 :0


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

I`m down to go to sac Lee....set up a date bro! You guys always comin down here its time for us to shoot out there!


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> I`m down to go to sac Lee....set up a date bro! You guys always comin down here its time for us to shoot out there!
> [/b]


I definitely agree :thumbsup:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 21 2009, 01:47 AM~12768866
> *I definitely agree  :thumbsup:
> *


Freddy! Thank You Freddy! Okay....Whos Comin with me? Whos comin with me? :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> Freddy! Thank You Freddy! Okay....Whos Comin with me? Whos comin with me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



SHOW US DA MONEY, HOMIE!  :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 21 2009, 10:43 AM~12771173
> *SHOW US DA MONEY, HOMIE!   :cheesy:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:biggrin:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> Freddy! Thank You Freddy! Okay....Whos Comin with me? Whos comin with me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh...Oh..ooohhhh! me Mr Carter!!! Me!!!!!!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Jan 22 2009, 06:27 PM~12786466
> *Oh...Oh..ooohhhh! me Mr Carter!!! Me!!!!!!!
> *


 :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> Freddy! Thank You Freddy! Okay....Whos Comin with me? Whos comin with me? :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HAHA :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: ey we can take Juan's fish with us too!!


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ssf650guy_@Jan 23 2009, 02:03 AM~12790221
> *HAHA  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  ey we can take Juan's fish with us too!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 
Yeah we can.....fuck it! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah we can fuck it! :biggrin:
> [/b]



 What?


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> Yeah we can.....fuck it! :biggrin:
> [/b]


que onda carnales who quiting where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 25 2009, 12:44 AM~12807386
> *que onda carnales who quiting where!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *


Wussup wit it bro....We not quitin....we were just discussing settin up a date for when we gonna head up to sac & cruise out there with our lowrider brothers & sisters!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T for not quiting!!!!


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

> Wussup wit it bro....We not quitin....we were just discussing settin up a date for when we gonna head up to sac & cruise out there with our lowrider brothers & sisters!
> [/b]


we down to role!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW_@Jan 28 2009, 12:21 AM~12834101
> *we down to role!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :biggrin:
> *



x2..richmond is always down to RIDE!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like a nice night to take out the RIV , gonna hit mission st


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 30 2009, 06:36 PM~12861895
> *Looks like a nice night to take out the RIV ,  gonna hit mission st
> *


 :yes:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EXCANDALOW+Jan 27 2009, 11:21 PM~12834101-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just waitin on Lee to setup the date now!  :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> Just waitin on Lee to setup the date now!   :biggrin:
> [/b]


 :cheesy: :yes: :420:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Feb 1 2009, 09:36 PM~12878806
> *:cheesy:  :yes:  :420:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> I`m down to go to sac Lee....set up a date bro! You guys always comin down here its time for us to shoot out there!
> [/b]



TTT  CANT WAIT


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigRed85_@Feb 3 2009, 12:37 AM~12890792
> *TTT    CANT WAIT
> *


 :biggrin: Me too!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

_iF Yall roll up this way ima shed a tear _


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 4 2009, 07:21 PM~12909426
> *yall can come up here in 2 weeks  we can bbq at the park out here where everyone rolls to on sundays then go cruz and do it like we always do
> *


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 4 2009, 07:21 PM~12909426
> *iF Yall roll up this way ima shed a tear
> *


We ready bro.... :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Feb 4 2009, 07:21 PM~12909426
> *yall can come up here in 2 weeks  we can bbq at the park out here where everyone rolls to on sundays then go cruz and do it like we always do
> *


Lets do the damn thing!  :biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

:nicoderm:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Anybody enjoyin this rain besides me? :cheesy:


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Feb 15 2009, 08:49 PM~13013694
> *Anybody enjoyin this rain besides me?  :cheesy:
> *


Dont tell me you like the rain?! :angry:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> Dont tell me you like the rain?! :angry:
> [/b]




Sorry bro :wow: That was me being "SARCASTIC"


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Feb 16 2009, 03:18 PM~13019441
> *Sorry bro  :wow:    That was me being "SARCASTIC"
> *


I know....I was only playin too! :biggrin: The rains stopin me from workin on the damn cars! :angry:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> I know....I was only playin too! :biggrin: The rains stopin me from workin on the damn cars! :angry:
> [/b]



  T T T !


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

here is a day yall can come up here


----------



## "MR. OSO" (Jul 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Feb 26 2009, 07:39 AM~13117195
> *   T T T !
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

_We leave Wendy's @ 4pm</span> & take Mission St all the way down to the siver bridge on mission for the 2nd meet up spot for those that are running late can allways meet up there

the silver bridge address is.....

MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112 

We will hang out at the bridge from 4:30pm to 5:10pm then head out to the rest of the rout...... i dont have it all down yet but will post it up soon.... java house on embarcadero let us use their whole pier lookin up 2 the bay bridge....so bare with me gentalmen i will get things rollin shortly.... thank you for your cooaperation :tongue:_


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: 

CINCO DE MAYO CRUISE IN SAN FRAN

* MEET UP SPOT:

THE SILVER BRIDGE
MISSION & TRUMBULL ST.
SAN FRANCISCO, CA 94112 

* AT 2PM TO 3PM

* WE ROLL OUT FROM THE BRIDGE AT 3PM
* TAKE MISSION ST ALL THE WAY DOWN TO 24TH ST WE TURN RIGHT
* WE TAKE 24TH TO POTRERO & TURN LEFT
* TAKE POTRERO TO 9TH ST & TURN RIGHT
* FROM 9TH WE TURN RIGHT ONTO FOLSOM ST (4 LANES )
* FROM FOLSOM WE TURN RIGHT ON EMBARCADERO
* THEN A QUICK LEFT ON TO BRYANT ST. INTO THE REDS JAVA HOUSE BY 4-"4:15" 

* WE KICK IT THERE, WE EAT, DRINK, USE THE RESTROOM, CHILL, HOP, OR WHAT EVER....WE GOT THE WHOLE PARKING LOT THAT HAS THAT TIGHT ASS VIEW OF THE BAY BRIDGE.

* WE TAKE OFF FROM THE JAVA HOUSE AT 5-5:30 AND TAKE A RIDE OUT TO JEFFERSON ST (PEIR 39) PUT ON A SHOW, GO AROUND A FEW TIMES THEN HEAD BACK TO REDS JAVA HOUSE AND CHILL UNTIL YOU GUYS WANT TO GO HOME. THE LOT CLOSES AT 11PM BUT I KNOW HOW ITS SUNDAY ALOT OF US WORK THE NEXT DAY SO ITS ALL GOOD, BUT REDS WILL BE OUR LAST STOP, TO CHILL FOR THE REST OF THE NIGHT

THANKS FOR LOOKING AND HOPE TO SEE ALOT OF YOU FELLOW LOWRIDERS THERE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Wat fellas! Gettin riv ready for summer,on those sunday nights in "FRISCO"!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 8 2009, 07:47 PM~13522871
> *Wat fellas!  Gettin riv ready for summer,on those sunday nights in "FRISCO"!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## LETHAL TWIN (Apr 10, 2008)

sounds good LETHAL LOWS IS HOME SICK ANYWAYS


----------



## Uso Breeze (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 8 2009, 07:47 PM~13522871
> *Wat fellas!  Gettin riv ready for summer,on those sunday nights in "FRISCO"!
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> THAT'S MY DAD'S OLD RIDER FROM BACK IN THE DAYS !
> 
> *PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> > THAT'S MY DAD'S OLD RIDER FROM BACK IN THE DAYS !
> >
> > *PAUL E. FELICIANO SR. *
> 
> ...


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

when is the next cruise in the city?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@May 8 2009, 09:08 PM~13832512
> *when is the next cruise in the city?
> *


im just touchin up the regals set up a bit ajustin' the suspention a bit and im ready!! :biggrin: also we're finishing juicing up the kandy red monte and spraying another regal that we have then "we" ready :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

i say we all start choppin' up on this thread insyead of the cinco de mayo thread :biggrin:


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 9 2009, 10:11 PM~13840965
> *i say we all start choppin' up on this thread insyead of the cinco de mayo thread :biggrin:
> *



_hey wasup we gonna be out there 2 morrow bout 5 or 6pm at embarco coming from menlo park one of yall get at me 916 821 4945 if any of yall out we can meet _


----------



## Capital City Ent. (Apr 28, 2009)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

YOU GUYS WERE DOWN HERE? FUCCCK MAN I SHOULD OF CHECKED THIS THREAD YESTERDAY :angry: 



> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@May 10 2009, 04:34 AM~13841794
> *hey wasup  we gonna be out there  2 morrow bout  5 or 6pm at embarco  coming from  menlo park  one of yall get at me  916 821 4945 if any of yall out  we can meet
> *


----------



## kandykane (May 12, 2009)




----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

when is the next cruise? and is this every sunday?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 11 2009, 10:30 PM~13859185
> *when is the next cruise? and is this every sunday?
> *


all depends on the weather and whos down to ride! we can plan another one, we thinkin about next weekend


----------



## DirtyBird2 (Jul 27, 2005)




----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

My ride needs a little oil pan gasket work...gonna be down for another week until i get the funds to fix her............but i will be up soon............hate not being able to roll


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

SUP HOMIES WHOS DOWN TO RIDE THIS SATURDAY??


IM OFF SO FUCK IT!!

WE ROLLED LAST SUNDAY WITH SOME HOMIES FROM R.O 




WERE GONNA BE 5 DEEP READY WE WANNA ADD MORE TO THE LIST... 
THIS SATURDAY AT 3PM AT THE SILVER BRIDGE 

WHOS DOWN :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Sounds good, we down!!!!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 19 2009, 09:20 PM~13941562
> *SUP HOMIES WHOS DOWN TO RIDE THIS SATURDAY??
> IM OFF SO FUCK IT!!
> 
> ...



HEY FUCKER U FORGOT ABOUT THE PREVIOUS SUNDAY....YA'LL FUCKERS ROLLED WITH AZTECAS! DONT FORGET THAT NEGROSH!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

AND I WAS CALLIN GUS BUT THAT FUCKER NEVER ANWSER HIS PHONE!


----------



## JUSTROLLIN916 (Aug 8, 2007)

HOW ABOUT JUNE 1?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTROLLIN916_@May 19 2009, 10:59 PM~13942757
> *HOW ABOUT JUNE 1?
> *


im down lets do it!!




SO.... THIS SATURDAY MAY 23RD @ 2PM TILL 3PM MEETING UP AT THE BRIDGE
THEN WE'LL ROLL OUT LIKE WE ALLWAYS DO..

WE WOULD OF DONE IT SUNDAY BUT EVERYONE IS GOING TO SOCIOS WICH IS A REALLY GOOD SHOW..

ANYONE INTERESTED PM ME IF ANYTHING!!

SEE YALL OUT THERE


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 10:51 PM~13942664
> *AND I WAS CALLIN GUS BUT THAT FUCKER NEVER ANWSER HIS PHONE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: 

NAHHH I THINK THE HOMIE IS GOING THRUE IT HE DONT PICK UP MY CALLS NEITHER HOPE HE'S OK..


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Aye bro its also carnaval weekend in frisco, we should hit da mission too!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 20 2009, 07:52 AM~13944991
> *Aye bro its also carnaval weekend in frisco, we should hit da mission too!
> 
> 
> ...


YUP!!!

IM BEHIND THE ZAMBA HALF NAKED DANCERS :biggrin:


----------



## EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C. (Jun 24, 2004)

:0 :0 :0 :0 im down to take a trip out there :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by EAST SIDE RIDERS C.C._@May 20 2009, 08:39 AM~13945402
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  im down to take a trip out there  :biggrin:
> *


yall would like it specially the cops dont trip  :cheesy: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@May 20 2009, 05:09 PM~13950485
> *
> *


Hey Nelson here u go! Thanks for comin thru today!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13954001
> *Hey Nelson here u go! Thanks for comin thru today!
> 
> 
> ...




DAMN missed out!, you guyz lookin good!!! :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 21 2009, 07:54 AM~13956419
> *DAMN missed out!, you guyz lookin good!!!    :biggrin:
> *



Thanks David! 

It was a last minute thing bro! but next year for sure, well do it again an u guys will be invited!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> hey nelson happy bday bro!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 22 2009, 05:49 PM~13973542
> *Thanks David!
> 
> It was a last minute thing bro! but next year for sure, well do it again an u guys will be invited!
> *



 :thumbsup: Sounds good!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: wazzzzzzzaaaaaaaap guys :biggrin: so we rollin today or wat ta fack :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 19 2009, 10:51 PM~13942664
> *AND I WAS CALLIN GUS BUT THAT FUCKER NEVER ANWSER HIS PHONE!
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: bro i have not recieved any missed calls from you orrrrrrrrrrr nelson :biggrin: fucken ghettro's :biggrin:


----------



## BigRed85 (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@May 20 2009, 10:24 PM~13954001
> *Hey Nelson here u go! Thanks for comin thru today!
> 
> 
> ...



:cheesy: :0 :0


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

I'M DOWN I'LL RIDE IN MY EURO RIDER !


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

im rollin today like at 5pm whos down? 
hit me up sunday 31st at 5 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

wuss up guys??? for those that are bored on a saturday afternoon, we meeting up @ the silver bride on mission at 7pm hope to see some of you guys out there


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

View My Video


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 10 2009, 07:27 PM~14155022
> *View My Video
> *


we still on for sunday??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 11 2009, 11:45 AM~14161209
> *we still on for sunday??
> *



wats on for sunday? :dunno:


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Whats up for July 4??


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 11 2009, 12:42 PM~14161734
> *wats on for sunday? :dunno:
> *


be ready at 4 at the bridge


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 12 2009, 12:11 PM~14172134
> *be ready at 4 at the bridge
> *



You down for today @ 6:00 pm ?


----------



## Stranger69 (Jun 15, 2009)

i liked the cruiz thx for inviting me


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Stranger69_@Jun 15 2009, 09:43 AM~14194386
> *i liked the cruiz thx for inviting me
> *


sup stranger..... when ever you ready for another one let me know i'll get a lil cruise goin'


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Jun 11 2009, 06:39 PM~14165166
> *Whats up for July 4??
> *


HELL YEAH LETS SET IT UP FOR SATURDAY JULY 4TH MEET UP AT THE BRIDGE AT 3PM AND ROLL OUT BY 4... FOR THOSE WHO KNOW... IT BE CRAKIN AT THE WARF
AND IT GETS PACKED!! LETS SET IT UP ANY GOOD IDEAS ARE WELCOME!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 15 2009, 04:40 PM~14198635
> *
> 
> HELL YEAH LETS SET IT UP FOR SATURDAY JULY 4TH MEET UP AT THE BRIDGE AT 3PM AND ROLL OUT BY 4... FOR THOSE WHO KNOW... IT BE CRAKIN AT THE WARF
> ...


what chu knoooooooooowwwwwwwwwwwww!!!! :biggrin: hope my ride is painted by then


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

man we coming down for the 4th but we probably show up at 7 we got a parade we doing in vallejo some of yall should come up and roll in the parade here are some pics from last year


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 15 2009, 06:04 PM~14199542
> *man we coming down for the 4th but  we probably show up at  7  we got a parade we doing in vallejo  some of yall should come up and roll in the parade here are some pics from last year
> 
> 
> ...




oooooh shit i had for got!!! im ready!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Damn, I think Im going camping with the fam bam on 4 of july weekend


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

whats up whats up whats up????? so when are we cruising??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

the homies from chicano legacy and I, went for a cruise the other weekend.... it was crackin!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 24 2009, 03:59 PM~14286243
> *the homies from chicano legacy and I, went for a cruise the other weekend.... it was crackin!!! :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...




:thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

CHICANO LEGACY c.c. @ bernal heights, gettin ready to cruise frisco !


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i was cruising around today it was crackin at the peirs


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 27 2009, 11:17 PM~14318834
> *i was cruising around today it was crackin at the peirs
> *



was that you in da 2 door chev ?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 27 2009, 11:00 PM~14319053
> *was that you in da 2 door chev ?
> *


yep


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 28 2009, 12:12 AM~14319112
> *yep
> *


Car was tight ! Yall from frisco too?


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 27 2009, 11:18 PM~14319143
> *Car was tight ! Yall from frisco too?
> *


nah im from the valley but my homies are from hayward and i live in hayward


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 28 2009, 12:24 AM~14319173
> *nah im from the valley but my homies are from hayward and i live in hayward
> *



Well , next time time, pull over & we'll chop it up homie !


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 28 2009, 12:27 AM~14319196
> *Well , next time time, pull over & we'll chop it up homie !
> *


 :yes:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Lets do it again yall @ da pier! whos down? sat 19th or sun 20th :dunno: ......MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY weekend!


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

so is this cruz next mouth on oct 12th or what cuz if so i guess lay m low is going 2 have 2 make that cruz well hit me back under car clubs and look 4 lay m low and put the map on there comeing from hayward and we will be there atleast 2 chapters


----------



## lay m low (Apr 10, 2009)

say king of cali car hop is oct 18th in sacramento go on 2 shows and events 4 more info :cheesy:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Sep 10 2009, 08:03 PM~15044664
> *Lets do it again yall @ da pier! whos down? sat 19th or sun 20th  :dunno: ......MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY weekend!
> *



im down for sat 19th..LETS DO THIS!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

i say saturday lets ride!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! theres that car show day in the park at orange park too.. i say we roll after that OR SOONER... 



SATURDAY LETS DO THIS WHOS DOWN??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

damn I forgot da "mayweather vs marquez" fight is on sat also :dunno: what to do?


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:dunno:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

we riding today whos down??


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Sep 20 2009, 11:19 AM~15132870
> *we riding today whos down??
> *



we'll be down there nelly!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

:cheesy:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

sunday october 4th 2009


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

mannnnnn we had that peir craaaaackin'!!!!


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

When's the next cruise? I'm thinking about heading out there. Hadn't been in Frisco in a minute....... :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 5 2009, 07:28 PM~15276905
> *When's the next cruise? I'm thinking about heading out there. Hadn't been in Frisco in a minute....... :biggrin:
> *



we tryn to set something up for this weekend  ill post the 411 soon
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
'
well guys roll call roll call how does this saturday 230pm @ the silver bridge on mission sound???? whos down to roll?? :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 5 2009, 08:35 PM~15277003
> *we tryn to set something up for this weekend   ill post the 411 soon
> '
> '
> ...


I'll try to be there. But damn frisco be hella cold.......


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 5 2009, 07:47 PM~15277116
> *I'll try to be there. But damn frisco be hella cold.......
> *


i say saturday.... fuck it cuz alot of people work on monday and cant stay out that late


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 5 2009, 07:35 PM~15277003
> *we tryn to set something up for this weekend   ill post the 411 soon
> '
> '
> ...



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Yeah, Sunday niight i gotta drive back to Sacramento..

SATURDAY WOULD BE NIICE!!
=)

 

:biggrin:


----------



## DaDdY TrU3 LoV3 (Sep 8, 2009)

rolling down here in the 210 San Antonio T.X


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

About 77 degrees on Saturday :biggrin: 

I don't have a lowrider yet :angry: 
Can I still roll?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 5 2009, 07:28 PM~15276901
> *mannnnnn we had that peir craaaaackin'!!!!
> 
> 
> ...



Lookin good carnales! its da "WIFES" b-day party this sat, so I wont be able to make it out


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 6 2009, 12:26 PM~15283152
> *Lookin good carnales! its da "WIFES" b-day party this sat, so I wont be able to make it out
> *


now what better birthday present would a wifey want then to see a bunch of lowriders cruising on a saturday night??????......... wait  she see's that all the time when we cruise :biggrin: ....never mind...... so......wheres the party @ david?????mabe my wife and i can take i cruise by after


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by DaDdY TrU3 LoV3_@Oct 6 2009, 07:02 AM~15280514
> *
> 
> 
> ...


thats wuss up homie!!!!! we gotta keep this lowrider lifestyle alive in the streets   fucken car shows are getting too damn expensive :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 6 2009, 10:37 AM~15282124
> *About 77 degrees on Saturday  :biggrin:
> 
> I don't have a lowrider yet  :angry:
> ...


hell yea....u'll just be in charge of postin' all the pics and videos....... :biggrin: so dont forget your camera


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Oct 6 2009, 12:36 AM~15279786
> *Yeah, Sunday niight i gotta drive back to Sacramento..
> 
> SATURDAY WOULD BE NIICE!!
> ...



there you go!!!!!!! now we just gotta see who else is down!!!!! nobody post something up by tomarrow ima start calling them out on a hop :angry:  :angry: ..................with nelson :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

maybe ill ride out there this weekend
not sure tho


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 6 2009, 07:31 PM~15286583
> *hell yea....u'll just be in charge of postin' all the pics and videos....... :biggrin:  so dont forget your camera
> *


Ok! I'll dust off my Polariod!! :0


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 5 2009, 07:18 PM~15276790
> *Pinche GUS so u guys only cruise when the whiners (niners) win a game? :roflmao: :roflmao</span>:*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@Oct 6 2009, 09:50 PM~15288965
> *Ok! I'll dust off my Polariod!!  :0
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Oct 6 2009, 10:07 PM~15289113
> *best football team of all time (niners) win a game?  :roflmao:  :roflmao *</span>:
> [/b]


what did you say???????? :0 :0 :0 :0  :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Oct 6 2009, 10:07 PM~15289113
> *<span style='colorurple'>Its a good thing they aint faider fans, cuz then they would'nt be able to cruise for shit! :roflmao: *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 6 2009, 06:28 PM~15286554
> *now what better birthday present would a wifey want then to see a bunch of lowriders cruising on a saturday night??????......... wait  she see's that all the time when we cruise :biggrin: ....never mind...... so......wheres the party @ david?????mabe my wife and i can take i cruise by after
> *



Simon, my bad aye. We will be @ jay & bee's on 20th & york st in da mission, bring da whole crew homie! if their 21 ofcourse


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 7 2009, 08:32 PM~15298203
> *20th!!!!!!!!! 20th st!!!!! :0 :0 you tryn to get us shot?????........... :biggrin: j.k i'll let em know *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Oct 7 2009, 08:24 PM~15298134
> *Its a good thing they aint faider fans, cuz then they would'nt be able to cruise for shit!  :roflmao:
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 8 2009, 04:49 PM~15305658
> *20th!!!!!!!!! 20th st!!!!!  :0  :0  you tryn to get us shot?????........... :biggrin:  j.k i'll let em know
> *




:roflmao: That area is cool bro, see you all on sat.!


----------



## CHICALI_70 (Jul 8, 2006)

ill be out in the city this sunday  im sure ill be stuck in traffic alllllllll fukin day but is all good ima be in da low low :biggrin: gonna go see the Fleet Week thingy :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

saturday at 230pm at the silver bridge on mission....the 4c'Z fam WILL BE THERE READY TO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

There should be about a million people out today watchin the blue angels starting @ 3:00 pm.....make sure your GAS TANKS are full! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 9 2009, 11:48 PM~15317762
> *saturday at 230pm at the silver bridge on mission....the 4c'Z fam WILL BE THERE READY TO RIDE!!!!!!!!!!
> *




 :dunno: any pics?


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 6 2009, 05:33 PM~15286608
> *there you go!!!!!!! now we just gotta see who else is down!!!!! nobody post something up by tomarrow ima start calling them out on a hop :angry:    :angry: ..................with nelson :roflmao: j/k :biggrin:
> *


.i ended up going to the SuperShow hecka last minute with my CarClub.
one'of our cars took 2nd place! 
it was lots of FUN too!
would'of been niice to cruise BUT man' i just couldn't pass up the opportunity to go to Vegas.hahaha


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

roll call roll call


http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15892546


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Dec 6 2009, 08:07 PM~15892722
> *        roll call roll call
> http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...&#entry15892546
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

1/3/10 S.F


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SUP NIGGZ WHERE THE PICS OF SUNDAY AT??????? :angry:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Anybody down to infest 24st with lowriders on the first sunday of summer ?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Nobody in da city got that "LOWRIDER SPIRIT" anymore? :nosad:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 18 2010, 03:54 PM~16929559
> *Nobody in da city got that "LOWRIDER SPIRIT" anymore?  :nosad:
> *


THERES ONLY A FEW OF US LEFT BUDDY :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Mar 18 2010, 10:43 PM~16933768
> *THERES ONLY A FEW OF US LEFT BUDDY :biggrin:
> *




:tears: Last of da mohicans homie!.......just a bunch of yuppies on 24 st now


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Well so far its

BAY AREA BOSSES c.c.
LAST ORIGINAL c.c. of SF
CARNALES CUSTOMS c.c.
CHICANO LEGACY c.c.

Lets see who's next?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

You know who be there.................................What street is this?


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Here's some memories..............Cruise 1979


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Lords of Frisco C.C


----------



## Hustler on the go (Feb 18, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Mar 19 2010, 09:45 PM~16942341
> *Well so far its
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES c.c.
> ...



INSPIRATIONS IN DA HOUSE!! NOW WHAT WE DOING??? LOL 


EXPLAIN TO ME LOL


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Mar 20 2010, 10:20 PM~16949536
> *INSPIRATIONS IN DA HOUSE!!  NOW WHAT WE DOING??? LOL
> EXPLAIN TO ME LOL
> *



First sunday of summer cruise night on 24 st.....see yall there!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 19 2010, 10:25 PM~16942728
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Right-on Don! nice pics :thumbsup: here's another one, hope u remeber :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by og flip from frisco_@Mar 19 2010, 10:27 PM~16942746
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Here's a pic of their plaque!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T CESAR CHAVEZ parade on 24th st this sat, anybody down


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## og flip from frisco (Nov 18, 2004)

Its about to go down in the city May 1st, I hope you charging your batteries.


----------



## cool runnings (Aug 28, 2005)

*from vallejo to richmond to frisco to san jo.....BAY AREA LOVE RIGHT THERE. might have to get some dank and swishers, kuz this gonna be a long cruise around the BAY*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cool runnings_@Apr 26 2010, 01:06 AM~17302858
> *from THIS MAY 1ST IT'S ON AN KRACKIN BIG TIME!..SHaoOOoO!!..SAVE ME SOME...COOL RUNNINGS :biggrin: *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*T T T !*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Its On like DONKEY KONG!!!!! All SUMMER LONG :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttmft!!!!!!!!!  wut up "D"


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@May 3 2010, 10:12 AM~17373162
> *ttmft!!!!!!!!!   wut up "D"
> *




GGGGGGG-FFFFRRRREEEEEESSSSSHHHHHH!!!!!!! see u saturday!


----------



## Beer Run Bobby (Aug 12, 2009)

Click and tune in all day long To The Beer Run Bobby Oldies Show.

"The Show that makes ALL THE CHOLAS HORNY"

http://www.cyberears.com/index.php/Browse/playaudio/9291


Find out for yourself! Come and see what the hype is all about!

THE BEER RUN BOBBY OLDIES IN THE BAY & NEW YORK CITY BABY!

Shhhhhheeeooow!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T :biggrin:


----------



## kandykane (May 12, 2009)

http://vimeo.com/11447557 
:biggrin: :thumbsup: uffin:   :wave: :worship: :worship: :tongue:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## The_Golden_One (Sep 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by kandykane_@May 10 2010, 12:42 AM~17440205
> *http://vimeo.com/11447557
> :biggrin:  :thumbsup:  uffin:      :wave:  :worship:  :worship:  :tongue:
> *


Tight video!! What song is that playing?


----------



## kandykane (May 12, 2009)

> _Originally posted by The_Golden_One_@May 11 2010, 05:44 PM~17457854
> *Tight video!! What song is that playing?
> *


i think its jay zzz


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:wow:


> _Originally posted by kandykane_@May 11 2010, 06:07 PM~17458576
> *i think its jay zzz
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Well so far its

BAY AREA BOSSES c.c.

LAST ORIGINAL c.c. of SF

CARNALES CUSTOMS c.c.

CHICANO LEGACY c.c.

PACHUCO c.c. sf

LOW CREATIONS c.c

FRISCOs FINEST c.c.



Lets see who's next? :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 18 2010, 08:34 PM~17534343
> *Well so far its
> 
> BAY AREA BOSSES c.c.
> ...


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

BAY AREA BOSSES c.c.

LAST ORIGINAL c.c. of SF

CARNALES CUSTOMS c.c.

CHICANO LEGACY c.c.

PACHUCO c.c. sf

LOW CREATIONS c.c

FRISCOs FINEST c.c.

INSPIRATIONS c.c. frisco


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

THATS COOL TO SEE PEOPLE GET TOGETHER ON THE WEEKENDS HAVENT BEEN OUT IN A WHILE ILL STRIKE THRU SOMETIME...
LATELY BEEN HITTING CENTRAL CALI SHOWS AND EVENTS SINCE I BASICLY COMMUTE BACK AND FORTH TO FRESNO
:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by abescustoms_@May 22 2010, 08:21 PM~17573540
> *THATS COOL TO SEE PEOPLE GET TOGETHER ON THE WEEKENDS HAVENT BEEN OUT IN A WHILE ILL STRIKE THRU SOMETIME...
> LATELY BEEN HITTING CENTRAL CALI SHOWS AND EVENTS SINCE I BASICLY COMMUTE BACK AND FORTH TO FRESNO
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *




Yo abe, wat up fo, you gotta show up for the 27th, presence is needed!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@May 25 2010, 04:45 PM~17601820
> *Yo abe, wat up fo, you gotta show up for the 27th, presence is needed!!!! :biggrin:
> *


whats on the 27th
let me know im hardly on here 

[email protected] e-mail
http://www.abescustoms.com/


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*WHAT DATE??? *




















*WILL BE THERE!*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 30 2010, 06:20 PM~17354993
> *Yo abe, check out the flier foo, its next month on the 27! be there!!!!  *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Apr 30 2010, 06:20 PM~17354993
> *Its On like DONKEY KONG!!!!!  All SUMMER LONG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


  TTT


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

*HAD A GOOD TIME ON SUNDAY :biggrin: HERES A PIC JUAN TOOK OF US CRUISING DOWN MISSION QUITE THE PHOTOGRAPHER SHE IS :0 *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Jun 7 2010, 12:42 AM~17714152
> *HAD A GOOD TIME ON SUNDAY  :biggrin: HERES A PIC JUAN TOOK OF US CRUISING DOWN MISSION  QUITE THE PHOTOGRAPHER SHE IS  :0
> 
> 
> ...




dayummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm good time


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

had a blast this last sunday!!!


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 8 2010, 10:13 PM~17734525
> *had a blast this last sunday!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Nice pics :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

ttt


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

It was fun that day! Did you guys see those two pedestrians that got hit on the news that day?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 13 2010, 01:15 AM~17772521
> *It was fun that day! Did you guys see those two pedestrians that got hit on the news that day?
> *


yup!!!!!!!!!! lmao


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

aw dam yall was doing it WHATS GOING ON THIS SUNDAY EVE a few of us from sac will be in EPA maybe we can roll threw on the way home NEL call me and let me know yall gonna be out THIS SUNDAY


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 18 2010, 09:09 AM~17823590
> *aw dam  yall was doing it  WHATS GOING ON THIS SUNDAY EVE  a few of us from sac will be in EPA maybe we can roll threw on the way home NEL  call me and let me know yall gonna be out  THIS SUNDAY
> *


show up at the bridge on mission and trumbull at 430...we rollin


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

uffin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

i'll be out in the City this Sunday by 8pm!
where's everyone gonna be at!?


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> Its On like DONKEY KONG!!!!! All SUMMER LONG :biggrin:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

im looking for "La Raza Park" BUT i dont see it on Google earth or Mapquest.haha

i know where 24th st is though - Taqueria SanJose at the corner there is hecka GooD!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

i see what might be a park over by 24th St and Douglass St.
is that it!?


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

6-20-2010


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 22 2010, 05:52 PM~17859252
> *i see what might be a park over by 24th St and Douglass St.
> 
> is that it!?
> *



The park is actually "potrero del sol park",back in da day it was called la raza park.If you go east on 24th st, instead of west,you will hit San Bruno st & make a right you will run into the park. Hope this helps homie!


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*ritchie ritch will be in the house in his DAILY! ShaoOoO*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 22 2010, 11:14 PM~17862976
> *ritchie ritch will be in the house in his DAILY! ShaoOoO
> 
> *



See you Sunday ritchie!!!!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 22 2010, 10:07 PM~17862927
> *The park is actually "potrero del sol park",back in da day it was called la raza park.If you go east on 24th st, instead of west,you will hit San Bruno st & make a right you will run into the park. Hope this helps homie!
> *



Thank You! i really appreciate it! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 23 2010, 12:00 AM~17863311
> *Thank You!  i really appreciate it!  :biggrin:
> *



No problem, just make sure your batteries charged for Sunday homie! :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 22 2010, 11:06 PM~17863346
> *No problem, just make sure your batteries charged for Sunday homie! :biggrin:
> *



oh'yeah, they'll be charged, i even charge them before church!.lol :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## seenone (Oct 24, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 25 2010, 09:27 PM~17890080
> *
> 
> 
> ...


tite


----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

I WAS BORN AND RAISED IN FRISCO GREW UP MOST OF MY LIFE IN FRISCO BUT NOW I LIVE IN BORING ASSSSSSSSS MODESTO THERE AINT CACA TO DO OUT HERE WISH I WAS BACK IN FRISCO CRUZZIN WITH ALL THE FIRME RIDES


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TODAY IS THE DAYY!!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 27 2010, 09:49 AM~17898099
> *TODAY IS THE DAYY!!!!
> *


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Check yall fluids! its gonna be a hot day in frisco today! Seeya @ la raza park "potrero del sol" at 5:80 pm


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 27 2010, 09:48 AM~17898420
> *Check yall fluids! its gonna be a hot day in frisco today!  Seeya @ la raza park "potrero del sol"  at 5:80 pm
> *


i'll be out there at 8pm. 

When the sun is well on its way down again.haha


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

headed out right now


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 27 2010, 03:12 PM~17900065
> *i'll be out there at 8pm.
> 
> When the sun is well on its way down again.haha
> *


i seen your car parked on the side of the road at like 12pm


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by dropped81_@Jun 28 2010, 12:44 AM~17904438
> *i seen your car parked on the side of the road at like 12pm
> *


oh'yeah, me and my lady friend went to go walk around for awhile- we saw when you guys were all leaving. :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!! ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEOS???\

WE TOOK OVER EVEN THE COPS WERE SCARED LMAO!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 28 2010, 10:58 AM~17906565
> *THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!  ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEOS???\
> 
> WE TOOK OVER  EVEN THE COPS WERE SCARED LMAO!!!!
> *




 :roflmao: you see them undercovers writing down license plate#, but could"nt do shit!!!! it was like "blvd nights" last night ! if you from da mission or surroundig areas & was not there last night, you definitly MISSED OUT!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

HELL TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN YESS HOLMES  :wow:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

yeahh I saw em when we were pulling out from safeway... hella obvious lol might as well have been wearing their blues :roflmao:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GUS 650, CuttyMobbin'

Q-VO CARNAL!! :biggrin:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 28 2010, 02:48 PM~17909099
> *HELL TO THE MUTHAFUCKEN YESS HOLMES   :wow:
> *


well... well... wel... look who it issss..


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 28 2010, 02:49 PM~17909105
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: GUS 650, CuttyMobbin'
> 
> ...


wassup!! stop following me on layitlow!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Jun 28 2010, 03:50 PM~17909119
> *wassup!! stop following me on layitlow!!
> *





you guyz be nice!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

thanx 4 coming out you guys ! 4c's was deep last night !


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Jun 28 2010, 03:50 PM~17909119
> *wassup!! stop following me on layitlow!!
> *


 :guns: :burn: :nono: :scrutinize: :nicoderm:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 28 2010, 04:01 PM~17909219
> *thanx 4 coming out you guys !  4c's was deep last night !
> *


RIGHT ON DOUBLE "D" SEE YOU AT THE NEXT ONE


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

DONT KNOW IF THE AUDIO WORKS BUT HEY ITS THE BEST I CAN DO LOL


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 22 2010, 11:59 PM~17863302
> *See you Sunday ritchie!!!!
> *



*Sorry David i couldnt make it brother. At the last minute we had our car club meeting an there was a car show in brentwood...... I'll try to make it to the next one!*


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Jun 28 2010, 09:09 PM~17912488
> *Sorry David i couldnt make it brother. At the last minute we had our car club meeting an there was a car show in brentwood...... I'll try to make it to the next one!
> *



sounds good brotha, we'll let know wats up!


----------



## BaYBoYMikeTwin (Mar 24, 2010)

daymn imma have to come out and shoot some pics and footage for my dvd All Eyez On Tha bay .....anybody interested ???


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 28 2010, 03:46 PM~17909582
> *:guns:  :burn:  :nono:  :scrutinize:  :nicoderm:
> *


OH YEAHH I GOT THE AUTO WHATT!!  LOL


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BaYBoYMikeTwin_@Jun 28 2010, 09:58 PM~17913036
> *daymn imma have to come out and shoot some pics and footage for my dvd All Eyez On Tha bay .....anybody interested ???
> *




A film crew was there, they filmed the whole thing, cuz they making a documentary. You need to just show up & do your thang for the next one!


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

We will be out there at the next one ... this sunday again?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by locs_650_@Jun 29 2010, 11:33 AM~17917037
> *We will be out there at the next one ... this sunday again?
> *



i made some call and mostly everyone i talked to is down for a july 4th sunday cruise... theres hella traffic so we get to park anyways it bge hella packed ....


lets do this


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by CuttyMobbin'_@Jun 29 2010, 12:25 AM~17914189
> *OH YEAHH I GOT THE AUTO WHATT!!  LOL
> *


do...we...have....a...PROBLEM??


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 29 2010, 05:00 PM~17920378
> *i made some call and mostly everyone i talked to is down for a july 4th sunday cruise... theres hella traffic so we get to park anyways it bge hella packed ....
> lets do this
> *



!!!!! :biggrin: Im down for this Sunday!!!! :biggrin: 

it really is gonna be PACKED out there though
everyone gonna be out there with their camera's and camcorders!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jun 29 2010, 08:56 PM~17922161
> *!!!!! :biggrin: Im down for this Sunday!!!! :biggrin:
> 
> it really is gonna be PACKED out there though
> ...


anoda rider thats down!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCffcTp_Gkw


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

GOT MY SPRINGS BROKEN IN IMA HAVE TO COME BACK AND RIDE ON THEM STREETS I USE 2 ROLL ON (CLICK ON THAT)


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 29 2010, 10:55 PM~17923577
> *http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yCffcTp_Gkw
> *




Nice clip! just a small part of wat happened on sunday!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Jun 30 2010, 12:08 AM~17924105
> *GOT MY SPRINGS BROKEN IN  IMA HAVE TO COME BACK AND RIDE ON THEM STREETS I USE 2  ROLL ON (CLICK ON THAT)
> 
> 
> *



come thrue lee call me


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

lets make it happen, this sunday 3:00 pm @ la raza park!!!!


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2010, 01:10 PM~17927791
> * this sunday 3:00 pm @ la raza park!!!!</span>
> *



3pm!!!!!!


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jun 29 2010, 06:22 PM~17921130
> *do...we...have....a...PROBLEM??
> 
> 
> ...


lol uhhhhh nooo?? :wow: :nosad: :sprint:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jun 30 2010, 12:10 PM~17927791
> *lets make it happen, this sunday 3:00 pm @ la raza park!!!!
> *



I'll be out there BUT just alittle late like last time.
imma be out there the whole night soo you'll run into me driving around.haha
i like that "Taqueria SanJose" on Mission, right by 24th st too much! :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jul 1 2010, 08:15 AM~17934651
> *I'll be out there BUT just alittle late like last time.
> imma be out there the whole night soo you'll run into me driving around.haha
> i like that "Taqueria SanJose" on Mission, right by 24th st too much!  :biggrin:
> *




yeah bro, them tacos are crazy fat!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 1 2010, 07:24 AM~17934734
> *yeah bro, them tacos are crazy fat!
> *


4realz! i grew up going to that place; every saturday night since i was like 8years old!
i stopped going for the past few years BUT imma start going again except on Sundays now. :biggrin: 

i told some of the guys about the cruise and they are down- we'd just be late of'course.haha


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Hey everyone! 
does this look riight!?!? 

i kinda just assumed some stuff BUT figured i'd post it to see what you guys would say. imma try and make something for my car club so they know exactly where and when this is going down. i just wanna get it right.u know


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: GUS 650, CuttyMobbin'

stop following me asshole!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jul 2 2010, 02:43 PM~17947322
> *
> Hey everyone!
> does this look riight!?!?
> ...






the a to b line is correct, but the blue arrows are not, hope this helps


----------



## gmo442 (Mar 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jun 28 2010, 09:58 AM~17906565
> *THIS WAS OFF THE HOOK!!!!!!!!!!  ANYBODY GOT PICS OR VIDEOS???\
> 
> WE TOOK OVER  EVEN THE COPS WERE SCARED LMAO!!!!
> *


what time was that? 
I went out last weekend from like 7:30-8:30pm and there were like 5 cars that just went down 24th then left after making one pass, cuz there was noone else there at the time


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by gmo442_@Jul 2 2010, 06:01 PM~17948672
> *what time was that?
> I went out last weekend from like 7:30-8:30pm and there were like 5 cars that just went down 24th then left after making one pass, cuz there was noone else there at the time
> *



by 7:30 everybody was @ da pier homie, hopefully we can keep it in da mission a lil longer this time


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 2 2010, 04:43 PM~17948574
> *the a to b line is correct, but the blue arrows are not, hope this helps
> *


alriight cool thanks!

yeah, those blue lines with the arrows i put down cuz im not sure where everyone turns around and makes another pass back down 24th st again once they go down one way.u know


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jul 3 2010, 12:08 AM~17950858
> *alriight cool thanks!
> 
> yeah, those blue lines with the arrows i put down cuz im not sure where everyone turns around and makes another pass back down 24th st again once they go down one way.u know
> *


GOOD IDEA


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

alriight how does this one look!?!?!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jul 3 2010, 11:43 AM~17953062
> *alriight how does this one look!?!?!
> 
> 
> *




thats perfect homie !


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 3 2010, 08:12 PM~17955768
> *
> thats perfect homie !
> *



Alriight coo! :biggrin:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jul 3 2010, 11:43 AM~17953062
> *alriight how does this one look!?!?!
> 
> 
> *


thats it....ur the new frisco cruise map coordnator!!....imma hit u up for 5 de mayo :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Thanx to everybody who came out, it was a small but decent crowd & sorry for the BBQ delay & windy weather, hopefully next time we get a taco truck out there


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 4 2010, 11:01 AM~17959012
> *thats it....ur the new frisco cruise map coordnator!!....imma hit u up for 5 de mayo  :biggrin:
> *


.haha alriight i aint trippin! :biggrin: 

i made it cuz i hecka wasnt sure where the heck the cruise was when i first ran into this thread- i just drove out there and hoped i'd run into some of you guys in the mission.lol


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 4 2010, 10:51 PM~17962056
> *Thanx to everybody who came out, it was a small but decent crowd & sorry for the BBQ delay & windy weather, hopefully next time we get a taco truck out there
> *


yeah, it was hecka windy! i had just got done eating when i got there too- i went to Embarcadero around 7pm exactly and i was on it until 9pm!!! i ran into a black cadalac out there cruise'in soo it was pretty cool! we put on a show for people. :biggrin: 


imma be gone until the middle of September now- it was fun cruise'in in S.F.!
see EVERYONE when i get back.  :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Jul 5 2010, 12:22 PM~17964583
> *yeah, it was hecka windy! i had just got done eating when i got there too- i went to Embarcadero around 7pm exactly and i was on it until 9pm!!!  i ran into a black cadalac out there cruise'in soo it was pretty cool! we put on a show for people.  :biggrin:
> imma be gone until the middle of September now- it was fun cruise'in in S.F.!
> see EVERYONE when i get back.   :biggrin:
> *


hahahahaha that was ma boy....he called me and was like "gus....i got a white monte with us is he with u guys???" i was like i think i know who it is  but yea bro we were at the java house we had it crackin out there!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 4 2010, 11:51 PM~17962056
> *Thanx to everybody who came out, it was a small but decent crowd & sorry for the BBQ delay & windy weather, hopefully next time we get a taco truck out there
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS (Apr 16, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 5 2010, 04:51 PM~17966801
> *hahahahaha that was ma boy....he called me and was like "gus....i got a white monte with us is he with u guys???" i was like i think i know who it is  but yea bro we were at the java house we had it crackin out there!!
> 
> 
> ...


HEY HOW DO I ADD A VIDEO TO A REPLY I TRIED AND IT JUST SHOWS THE URL NOT THE ACTUAL VIDEO CAN U HELP ME THANK YOU


----------



## BIGTITO64 (May 12, 2005)

So it wasn't busy? Did the cops trip?


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by BIGTITO64_@Jul 5 2010, 08:08 PM~17968192
> *So it wasn't busy? Did the cops trip?
> *




cops have'nt really tripped, they been pretty ko so far @ la raza, 24th st & da pier. I guess as long as we keep it positive, we all good :dunno:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MRZ. TOWNBIZZNESS_@Jul 5 2010, 08:06 PM~17968179
> *HEY HOW DO I ADD A VIDEO TO A REPLY I TRIED AND IT JUST SHOWS THE URL NOT THE ACTUAL VIDEO CAN U HELP ME THANK YOU
> *


here you go peep this out!!  

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?a...&CODE=01&HID=17


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 6 2010, 02:42 PM~17974803
> *cops have'nt really tripped, they been pretty ko so far @ la raza, 24th st & da pier. I guess as long as we keep it positive, we all good  :dunno:
> *


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 5 2010, 05:52 PM~17966808
> *:thumbsup:
> *




:h5:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://eltecolote.org/tecomm/LowRider_final/


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

http://missionlocal.org/2010/07/lowriding-...to-the-mission/


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

4th of july cruise


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 7 2010, 10:26 PM~17989260
> *http://eltecolote.org/tecomm/LowRider_final/
> *





:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Gotta luv da city bro! :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 7 2010, 10:42 PM~17989404
> *
> 
> :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  Gotta luv da city bro!  :thumbsup:
> *


 :h5:


----------



## CuttyMobbin' (Sep 7, 2007)

BUMP :biggrin:


----------



## locs_650 (Jun 26, 2006)

TTMFT :biggrin:


----------



## street kingz (Mar 4, 2009)

5th Annual Hot as hell UNITY Car/Bike show Sun July 11th!
PASS THE WORD, CANCER FUNDRAISER
FREE FOR SPECTATORS!

Sponsor location: 
Club Mardi Gras 2720 N. Stemmons freeway Dallas 

* 4ft & 7ft Trophy categories, categories for all classes. 
* Bikini Contest, Best club line up, Hopping contest, Tattoo Show!

--CANCER FUNDRAISER SPONSORS & NETWORKING PARTNERS--

* GULF COAST BUSAS
* VERSA PRINTING
* www.carshowz.us
* Pro Bike stunner Ian Gains
* Majestix Car Club
* U.LA. / United LowRider Assoc.
* U.LC. / United LowRider Consol 
* STAR PLAYERZ M.C. 
* DFW UNIFIED
* Bikers Envy Magazine 
* Zona Rosa and Premier audio inc.
* www.LadiesLetsRide.com
* www.bikersjustgottahaveit.com
* KAGENAX web design 214-566-6251
* Bad Boys Tattoos
* Tatted Tattoos
* Artist; Angelina AND Street 108
* Dejavu KustomZ: www.myspace.com/dejavuconcepts
* LATIN LIFE MAGAZINE.
* SPINDATMUSIC.com
* www.inklab.biz
* Texas Lowrider

Pre Reg: $15
SET-UP: 9AM-2PM
SHOW: 2PM-7PM
DJ Triple XXX in the mix, Food, Drink specials in the Club with a Tattoo Show in the Mix.

INFO: 214-957-7881 
[email protected] www.myspace.com/streetkingxunity 

***We have a few Booth spaces and Sponsor Slots available*******


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Oct 15 2008, 07:17 PM~11874848
> *HERES A LITTLE FLIER I MADE, SO INSTEAD OF POSTING THREAD AFTER THREAD AND DATE AFTER DATE, WE CAN HAVE A SET THREAD FOR THIS CRUISING EVENT   MY CLUB AND I HAVE BEEN CRUISING OUT IN THE CITY FOR A LONG TIME NOW, HIT UP THE FELLOW CAR CLUBS & SOLO RIDERS AROUND US AND ITS BEEN GETTING BETTER AND BETTER
> 
> LETHAL LOWS..............10-12-08....YALL WERE SHININ' BOOOOOOOOOI :biggrin:
> ...


uhhhhh tiite throw back!!


----------



## IMPIMP (Sep 20, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 7 2010, 10:30 PM~17989302
> *http://missionlocal.org/2010/07/lowriding-...to-the-mission/
> *


 :wow: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 7 2010, 10:55 PM~17989534
> *:h5:
> *




see yous @ la raza today


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

7-11-2010 


raza parke today shaaaaaaaaaaaaaooooooooooooooooooooouuuuuuuuuuuuuu!!!!


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

so how'd it go? who all rolled out yesterday?


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTMFT!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## EB AZTECAS PREZ (Mar 13, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

cruisin today @ 5:00 pm @ la raza park


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

JULY 25TH 2010


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 26 2010, 08:21 AM~18141960
> *
> 
> 
> ...



ko turn out, had fun! seeya next weekend!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

thats tiight mann ppl are starting to come out more... where were all these ppl at few years ago?...it wudda been coo if we wudda started this since the gate, looks like the movie "la mision" made ppl get together again.... i wounder what the homie wolf would say? he's allways tried to get everyone together, with the carnavals, kickin it on 23rd n mission, cruisin jefferson st. he was a big positive impact on me and ma boyz thats one reason we perfer to hit the streets than shows, some people say lowriding is "back" in s.f..... :nono: .... it never left.... just not everybody came out, the day i started seeing ppl come out was on that mission movie shoot and premire and the cruise my c.c got together this past cinco de mayo, all i gotta say is mann lets keep it real out here in the streets and come around all the time or more often, dont let there have to be a la mision pt.2 pt3 pt4 pt and so on to keep the city or lowriding alive!..... nelson..nigg u shud know what i meen...remember those time when u were solo or we were rollin solo for the fuck of it even during the week :biggrin: .....remember th astro van 5th wheel niggs :roflmao: im not even gonna say nothin lmao! or the time we got chased by the 5.0 cause we were both hoppin on mission and we made that shit look like a straight movie lol, mann all i wanna say is i hope everyone that comes out now is here to stay cause its lookin good out there! peace!!  

oh and im just keepin it real so if any one feels played on what i said please just keep your comments to your self


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

lets keep this moe foe to the muh fucken top!!!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 26 2010, 09:02 PM~18148659
> *thats tiight mann ppl are starting to come out more... where were all these ppl at few years ago?...it wudda been coo if we wudda started this since the gate, looks like the movie "la mision" made ppl get together again.... i wounder what the homie wolf would say? he's allways tried to get everyone together, with the carnavals, kickin it on 23rd n mission, cruisin jefferson st. he was a big positive impact on me and ma boyz thats one reason we perfer to hit the streets than shows, some people say lowriding is "back" in s.f..... :nono: .... it never left.... just not everybody came out, the day i started seeing ppl come out was on that mission movie shoot and premire and the cruise my c.c got together this past cinco de mayo, all i gotta say is mann lets keep it real out here in the streets and come around all the time or more often, dont let there have to be a la mision pt.2 pt3 pt4 pt and so on to keep the city or lowriding alive!..... nelson..nigg u shud know what i meen...remember those time when u were solo or we were rollin solo for the fuck of it even during the week :biggrin: .....remember th astro van 5th wheel niggs  :roflmao: im not even gonna say nothin lmao! or the time we got chased by the 5.0 cause we were both hoppin on mission and we made that shit look like a straight movie lol, mann all i wanna say is i hope everyone that comes out now is here to stay cause its lookin good out there! peace!!
> 
> oh and im just keepin it real so if any one feels played on what i said please just keep your comments to your self
> ...





ohhhh no you didnt lmao!!!!


yeah i agree nigs but WHERE WERE YOU GUYS THIS LAST SUNDAY!!!!!!! :angry: :0 :biggrin: :cheesy: 


I FEEL YA... WE DOINT IT NEXT SUNDAY TOO LETS DO IT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Jul 26 2010, 09:16 PM~18148840
> *ohhhh no you didnt lmao!!!!
> yeah  i agree nigs but WHERE WERE YOU GUYS THIS LAST SUNDAY!!!!!!! :angry:  :0  :biggrin:  :cheesy:
> I FEEL YA...  WE DOINT IT NEXT SUNDAY TOO LETS DO IT
> *


i was at home hung over lmao had a verrrry crazy night with the bosses on saturday..... they pressured me to drink two 12 packs and chase it with tequilla hahahahaha jp jp i drank on my own will lol :biggrin: 




and ohh yess i did lol


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jul 26 2010, 09:32 PM~18149068
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








:biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T c-ya this sunday!


----------



## carlos415sf (Jul 29, 2010)

Hey my name is Carlos Fuentes in Concord, CA

I want to spread the word that my work van was stolen this morning and would like everyones help on finding it. All leads to the finding it, are highly appreciated. 

If you happen to see it please call 911 and report it and also Please call me (925) 709-4385 Hablo Español

Thank you all for your help, have a blessed day.


I'm a mobile auto detailer that depends on my van for work, and since some idiot deci


























ded to steal my van I'm out of work.


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by carlos415sf_@Jul 30 2010, 07:13 PM~18189492
> *Hey my name is Carlos Fuentes in Concord, CA
> 
> I want to spread the word that my work van was stolen this morning and would like everyones help on finding it. All leads to the finding it, are highly appreciated.
> ...




sorry to hear that homie, i live in da mission, i'll keep an eye out bro !


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jul 30 2010, 05:47 PM~18188999
> *T T T c-ya this sunday!
> *


what time do you guys meet up


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 1 2010, 11:58 AM~18199326
> *what time do you guys meet up
> *


4pm right now :0


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 1 2010, 09:39 PM~18203320
> *
> 
> 
> ...



wassup homie it was ko choppin it up with you today!, thanx for comin down


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 1 2010, 09:46 PM~18203392
> *wassup homie it was ko choppin it up with you today!, thanx for comin down
> *


   it was fun, i will come threw again


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 1 2010, 09:44 PM~18203370
> *
> 
> 
> ...



Da bush man,hiliarious!!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 1 2010, 09:51 PM~18203443
> *
> 
> 
> ...




good pics!!! right on for comin bro!!!!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 2 2010, 10:11 AM~18206381
> *good pics!!! right on for comin bro!!!!
> *


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

HELLL OF A TURNOUT LAST NIGHT!!!!



THANKS TO EVEYBODY THAT CAME!!!!!!!


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 4 2010, 08:50 AM~18225665
> *HELLL OF A TURNOUT LAST NIGHT!!!!
> THANKS TO EVEYBODY THAT CAME!!!!!!!
> *


You know it home boy!!!!!!!! here are some pics we took, also posted up in Friscos Finest Car & Bike Club

:biggrin:  :biggrin: 










































The rest are on our channel.......Peace


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66ragtop_@Aug 4 2010, 12:08 PM~18227356
> *You know it home boy!!!!!!!! here are some pics we took, also posted up in Friscos Finest Car & Bike Club
> 
> :biggrin:    :biggrin:
> ...



:thumbsup: SWEET!!!!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

My turn!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

anybody rolling out there today!?


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

Yeah, They meeting up at La Raza Park at 5:30 & rollin out at 6pm!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by I_Hold_Grudges_@Aug 8 2010, 03:38 PM~18258782
> *Yeah, They meeting up at La Raza Park at 5:30 & rollin out at 6pm!
> *


do they all know each other and call each other or something before they head out!?

i was about to go at 3pm and then i had found an oil leak on my front left cylinder soo i didnt wanna risk getting stuck out there.lol


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 9 2010, 09:30 AM~18264464
> *do they all know each other and call each other or something before they head out!?
> 
> i was about to go at 3pm and then i had found an oil leak on my front left cylinder soo i didnt wanna risk getting stuck out there.lol
> *


No not everyone knows each other. I met quite a few new people yesterday! I did get a text from people I know about the cruise but its kinda like sunday ritual. They do it every sunday unless other wise specified. Just keep in touch with everyone on here & I`m sure someone will post the next cruise. There were quite a few different clubs out there last night & it was a good turnout for being a small caravan! Yesterdays cruise was a last minute decision!


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

well what's up for 8-15 padrinos is down we are heading down for that show on sat east palo alto then sunnyvale  so we are down for a little cruise on sunday


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

let me know what time everyone will get togther hopefully around 4pm


----------



## "TRUTH" (Aug 3, 2010)

ttt


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Every sunday between 3-5pm @ la raza park, cruise starts 5:00pm


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Aug 9 2010, 03:58 PM~18267412
> *let me know what time everyone will get togther hopefully around 4pm
> *



yup hit me up if anytin :cheesy:


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

cool you guys heading out to any show on sat we are going to be leaving out of south city about 9am to e.p.a then maybe a lil cruise to san jose. and then will be ready for frisco hopefully its nice so we can drop the tops :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

TTT  :sprint:


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

:420:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

*It was cool kickin' it with the homies! On a sunday afternoon*











*NELSON SHOWIN' OSO SOME AMOR~ HOW CUTE! MASSS PU!*


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)




----------



## el-rimo (Jun 6, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 11 2010, 12:43 AM~18282336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


nice pics loko


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 11 2010, 12:43 AM~18282336
> *
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 10 2010, 11:39 PM~18282324
> *It was cool kickin' it with the homies! On a sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> ...


I :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :biggrin:


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I_Hold_Grudges_@Aug 11 2010, 10:14 AM~18284214
> *I :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :biggrin:
> *





NELSON SHOWIN' OSO SOME AMOR~ HOW CUTE! Wish it was me! God how Im soo in love with them! Yo soy Mas Pu!!


*who are you talking about HOMEBOY???*


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 11 2010, 10:40 AM~18284427
> *NELSON SHOWIN' OSO SOME AMOR~ HOW CUTE! Wish it was me! God how Im soo in love with them! Yo soy Mas Pu!!
> who are you talking about HOMEBOY???
> *



YOU FOO!!! LMAO


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

T T T


----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

how do we get to that park from south city?


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 11 2010, 10:12 AM~18284621
> *YOU FOO!!! LMAO
> *


I`m not talking nothing! :roflmao: Isnt that what you posted?! 
:biggrin: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 10 2010, 11:39 PM~18282324
> *It was cool kickin' it with the homies! On a sunday afternoon
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

> _Originally posted by I_Hold_Grudges_@Aug 11 2010, 02:55 PM~18286224
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lupe_@Aug 11 2010, 12:34 PM~18285126
> *how do we get to that park from south city?
> *



To La Raza park from So. City


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## lupe (Jul 12, 2010)

thanks we will c you there unless we c you sat were going to e.p.a lay m low  thanks again homie :thumbsup:


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

Tomorrow (saturday), me & 3other cars who are coming from Modesto will be heading out to S.F. in the morning... imma meet them in emeryville then head out & show'em where La Raza park, 24st, & Pier 30 is at. imma be out there all day cuz im staying out there tomorrow anyways.
Not sure exactly what time we are gonna actually be out there.. they said they wanted to leave around 9am from modesto BUT you know how those things are sometimes.lol 

Just wanted to post this up; hopefully we can run into anybody else wanting to go out there tomorrow. i know it'd be kinda hard to meet up if we not sure on what time were gonna be at a certain place BUT figured i'd throw this out there.u know


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 13 2010, 09:55 PM~18305950
> *Tomorrow (saturday), me & 3other cars who are coming from Modesto will be heading out to S.F. in the morning... imma meet them in emeryville then head out & show'em where La Raza park, 24st, & Pier 30 is at. imma be out there all day cuz im staying out there tomorrow anyways.
> Not sure exactly what time we are gonna actually be out there.. they said they wanted to leave around 9am from modesto BUT you know how those things are sometimes.lol
> 
> ...


theres 3 shows tomorow... i suggest you go to laymlow show is close to the city its in epa ... but either way see yall sunday


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

whats up fellas


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> whats up fellas
> [/quote
> 
> 
> Seeya @ 4:00 ?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

CRUZIN TODAY MEETING TIME 4 PM AT RAZA PARKE...


ROLLING OUT BY 5PM TODAY 8.15.10


SEE YALL THERE


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 13 2010, 10:50 PM~18306545
> *theres 3 shows tomorow... i suggest you go to laymlow show is close to the city its in epa ... but either way see yall sunday
> *


oh'yeah we heard about the laymlow thing going on when we got out here.haha we cruised all day ate at taqueria san jose in the mission &just stayed out here &left around 9pm from fisherman's wharf. We ran into two other lowriders out here. It was a cool day! Today looks niice too!


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

AZTECAS CAR CLUB (east bay chapter) & MOTOWN CLASSIC (modesto chapter)

!!CRUISING IN S.F. ON SATURDAY!! (August 14th)

"for the people that work on Mondays" 

&everyone else.hahaha









.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.








.


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MxHispanic_@Aug 16 2010, 10:02 AM~18321488
> *AZTECAS CAR CLUB (east bay chapter) & MOTOWN CLASSIC (modesto chapter)
> 
> !!CRUISING IN S.F. ON SATURDAY!! (August 14th)
> ...


 :biggrin: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)

We will be cruising to San Francisco wharf after the picnic is over. If anyone wants to join us, hang out until the end and we can caravan together. Otherwise, see you in my mirrors..................... :biggrin: :biggrin:  

Peace


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)




----------



## Ritchie Ritch (Mar 14, 2007)

GOOD TIMES


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ritchie Ritch_@Aug 27 2010, 06:54 PM~18424028
> *GOOD TIMES
> 
> 
> ...





:thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacKidd (Feb 11, 2006)

Anybody goin out tonight


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by CadillacKidd_@Aug 29 2010, 02:28 PM~18434079
> *Anybody goin out tonight
> *




:dunno: i was thinking about rolling out also, but i havent seen anything


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

next sunday SEPT 5TH 2010
WE ROLLING :cheesy:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 29 2010, 08:46 PM~18436989
> *next sunday  SEPT 5TH 2010
> WE ROLLING :cheesy:
> *



im gonna miss that, we goin camping for the 3 day weekend :sprint: :sprint: 
next one for sure


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Lets do it again for MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY! :0 Lets decide either the sunday before or after sept 16?


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Aug 30 2010, 07:49 AM~18439454
> *Lets do it again for MEXICAN INDEPENDANCE DAY!  :0  Lets decide either the sunday before or after sept 16?
> *



i say both!!!!!


----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

nelson why dont yall come up here next weekend sept 5 for the family first bbq then we will come to da city the weekend after the 12th


----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Aug 30 2010, 06:50 AM~18439459
> *i say both!!!!!
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by lethalsdaname_@Aug 30 2010, 07:55 AM~18439487
> *nelson why dont yall come up here next weekend  sept 5 for the family first bbq  then we will come to da city the weekend after the 12th
> *


the 5th i got a family thang that ends at 4pm... i thought that show was gona be in vallejo?


----------



## 66ragtop (May 17, 2008)




----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)




----------



## MxHispanic (May 31, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 925rider_@Aug 29 2010, 03:53 PM~18435030
> *:dunno: i was thinking about rolling out also, but i havent seen anything
> *


i was out there BUT i was just hanging out with my friends that i brought. wanted to show'em the city so i was all over the place. =)

i was out there though for hecka hours.haha


----------



## Cultura (Sep 5, 2007)

Wassup Ya'll! 

Are we going to do it for the 12th and/or 16th? 

Is this month (September) going to be the Last cruising of the Summer?

We should do a flyer for the last cruise for the Summer...

So Que Onda???


----------



## SJtonelocs (Oct 2, 2007)

GTSJ Cruzing through


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

:0  MEXICAN INDEPENDENCE DAY cruise on MISSION ST, SAT, SEPT 18 @ 5:00pm. Gathering 3:00 pm till 5:00 pm @ LA RAZA PARK! (potrero del sol park)


WHO'S DOWN!!!!


----------



## elsmokes (Sep 5, 2010)

TODAY at LA RAZA PARK 25th st. and San Bruno San Francisco We will be collecting things for nelsons familyfrom 4 pm till the Sunday night cruise starts AROUND 6 feel free to bring anything that you like for the family Again thank all of you for your concern and love lets keep the family in our prayers feel free to contact me for anything your heart wants

Well as most of you have heard San Bruno Ca had a gas pipe explosion due to this disaster our INSPIRATIONS CAR CLUB SAN FRANCISCO President Nelson Alvarado and his entire family has been displaced. they lost it all Club V.P Rosendo has established a Bank Of America account for $$$ donations. (ACCT.# 0123175307) 
Ron Bullet Proof Ordonez and a few of us are getting together to do some kind of fundraiser.....we can use the help ....so all clubs if you're interested on helping e- mail Ron at
[email protected]
Let’s make this happen!!!!!!!!! we always look out for fellow low riders 

Also Mike Sikoryak for all that know him can contact Mike per facebook he is also trying to get a event together for nelson coming real soon more info to come !!!

We will be collecting things for nelsons family SUNDAY at LA RAZA PARK 25th st. and San Bruno San Francisco from 4 pm till the Sunday night cruise starts fell free to bring anything that you like for the family

Pittsburg Thursday night car show we will be collecting donations also for the family for all those that can’t make it down to s.f. 
Again thank all of you for your concern ad love let keep the family in our prayers 
feel free to contact me for anything your heart wants also


----------



## Oso_83 (Jul 7, 2010)

Wussup fam...we gonna be out there again this sunday the 10th! Its Fleet week so you know it gonna be cracking out there! :biggrin:


----------



## abescustoms (May 8, 2003)

TTT


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: 68niou1, GUS 650



well well WELL... IM SURPRISED U ALEAST ATTEND UR OWN THREAD LOL


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

4C'z FAM was in the house today :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 68niou1_@Oct 17 2010, 08:16 PM~18837047
> *2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 2 Members: 68niou1, GUS 650
> well well WELL... IM SURPRISED U ALEAST ATTEND UR OWN THREAD LOL
> *


yeaauup lol :biggrin: been busy as fuck mann how YOU doin norbit? :biggrin:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 7 2011, 11:54 PM~19537387
> *
> 
> 
> ...


INspiratioNS Frisco will be there, u know we always down to cruise LA MISSSION!
To The MotherFucken Top! :thumbsup: :yes:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Jan 8 2011, 02:02 PM~19540988
> *INspiratioNS Frisco will be there, u know we always down to cruise LA MISSSION!
> To The MotherFucken Top! :thumbsup: :yes:
> *


HELL YEA WE'LL BE HITTING LA PEIR TOO :biggrin:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 8 2011, 03:01 PM~19541740
> *HELL YEA WE'LL BE HITTING LA PEIR TOO :biggrin:
> *


GUS650- we should try and set up different routes each cruise. Hit up places like "Twin Peaks", "Ocean Beach", "Lombard St", "Fort Point" (under the Golden Gate Bridge).


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Maybe this year we should hit Haight st, chinatown (grant st & bush st), broadway st and then the pier. wat yall think? :dunno:


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 9 2011, 02:04 PM~19548764
> *Maybe this year we should hit Haight st, chinatown (grant st & bush st), broadway st and then the pier. wat yall think?  :dunno:
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 9 2011, 03:04 PM~19548764
> *Maybe this year we should hit Haight st, chinatown (grant st & bush st), broadway st and then the pier. wat yall think?  :dunno:
> *


:yes: Exellent Idea bro. :thumbsup:


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 9 2011, 03:04 PM~19548764
> *Maybe this year we should hit Haight st, chinatown (grant st & bush st), broadway st and then the pier. wat yall think?  :dunno:
> *



THATS WHERE IM GONE BE :biggrin:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

Also coming soon for all my frisco headz- FIRST SUNDAY OF SUMMER CRUISE in the MISSION DIST. cuz we gotta take back wat was once ours!!!! flyier coming soon


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ciscosfc_@Jan 8 2011, 08:18 PM~19543557
> *GUS650- we should try and set up different routes each cruise. Hit up places like "Twin Peaks", "Ocean Beach", "Lombard St", "Fort Point" (under the Golden Gate Bridge).
> *


WE ALLREADY ON IT


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

SO WHAT WE ALL ROLLIN DIFFERENT PLACES THIS YEAR FOR CINCO?? WE AINT ROLLIN DEEP OR WHAT??


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

???


----------



## dropped81 (Feb 23, 2006)

i was cruisin broadway and the pier last monday no pics tho


----------



## 68niou1 (Nov 22, 2006)

t.T.*T*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

:uh: alllllll riiiiiiiighty then!!! all good guys


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

2 DA TOHP!!!


----------



## LowriderLobo (Mar 20, 2010)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LowriderLobo_@Jan 18 2011, 03:15 AM~19627712
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow:


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*6/26 First Sunday of Summer Cruise in S.F. Mission dist. (Gathering @ la raza prk @ 3:00 pm, cruise mission St @ 5:00 pm) flyier coming soon with more info!*


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 21 2011, 09:50 PM~19664265
> *6/26 First Sunday of Summer Cruise in S.F. Mission dist. (Gathering @ la raza prk @ 3:00 pm, cruise mission St @ 5:00 pm) flyier coming soon with more info!
> *


 :thumbsup: cant wait!!!


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up guys, I'm just extending a invitation to come along with us and cruise this Sunday 1/30/11 around 2:30pm or so. We will be in the Mission and we will cruise around Frisco.
Ones Everyone says that their down to cruise we will set time and place to meet. Reply back if you guys are down. 
Carlos


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by GUS 650_@Jan 22 2011, 03:24 PM~19668220
> *:thumbsup: cant wait!!!
> *


Yo G, something tells me its gonna be a good summer!


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Jan 24 2011, 11:28 AM~19682422
> *What's up guys, I'm just extending a invitation to come along with us and cruise this Sunday 1/30/11 around 2:30pm or so. We will be in the Mission and we will cruise around Frisco.
> Ones Everyone says that their down to cruise we will set time and place to meet. Reply back if  you guys are down.
> Carlos
> *



I'll will see who's available for this sunday from da C.L. :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 24 2011, 01:38 PM~19683949
> *I'll will see who's available for this sunday from da C.L.  :thumbsup:
> *


  :thumbsup:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 24 2011, 02:36 PM~19683932
> *Yo G, something tells me its gonna be a good summer!
> *


YEA BUDDY


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up who's down to roll this Sunday?


----------



## DC REGAL (Dec 14, 2008)




----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

~TTT~


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

What's up guys let's keep cruising in Frisco alive. Who's down to roll this Sunday? Roll call.


----------



## ciscosfc (Jun 21, 2010)

:thumbsup: T-T-T


----------



## regal13 (Jul 23, 2010)

nice city to cruise


----------



## calbombas (Dec 21, 2007)

come to san jo .or san jo comes to you. im down for watever.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by calbombas_@Jan 27 2011, 09:32 PM~19719101
> *come to san jo .or san jo comes to you. im down for watever.
> *


Come thru this Sunday and we'll go to San Jo and cruise with u guys. 
We will meet around 4pm at the Silver Bridge. Everyone meets their during summer Sunday nights. So this is the easiest and known place to meet.


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Change of time for this Sunday night cruise with INSPIRATIONS Frisco Car Club. 
We will meet at the Silver Bridge on Trumbull St. and Mission St. Around 4PM
Y'all can text me or call me for more info. (415) 939-3789 Carlos 

Hope to see everyone out there ready to cruise. :thumbsup:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Jan 27 2011, 09:49 PM~19719278
> *Change of time for this Sunday night cruise with INSPIRATIONS Frisco Car Club.
> We will meet at the Silver Bridge on Trumbull St.  and Mission St. Around 4PM
> Y'all can text me or call me for more info. (415) 939-3789 Carlos
> ...


What's up guys it looks like It gonna rain this Sunday. So if it does we gonna cancel. Reschedule for the following Sunday if it's a dry night.
Thanks


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rascal415sf_@Jan 28 2011, 10:09 AM~19721979
> *What's up guys it looks like It gonna rain this Sunday. So if it does we gonna cancel. Reschedule for the following Sunday if it's a dry night.
> Thanks
> *



I gotta date next sunday w/ a football game & *BEER* !!!!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 PM~19734057
> *I gotta date next sunday w/ a football game & BEER !!!!
> *


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by chicanolegacysf_@Jan 29 2011, 08:52 PM~19734057
> *I gotta date next sunday w/ a football game & BEER !!!!
> *


 :yes: :yes: :yes: :h5:


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

Sunday 2/13 VALENTINES CRUISE hosted by INSPIRATIONS C.C..........................................SAN FRANCISCO
(Meeting at Silver Bridge on Mission St @3pm rollin out at 4pm)
(WE GOING TO CRUISE TO THE PIER AND CHILL THEN MAYBE NICE V-DAY DINNER!!!)

WHO"S DOWN TO CRUISE?

Text (415) 939-3789 if you down to roll and if you need more info.

REMEMBER THIS IS FOR VALENTINES DAY, SO BRING YOUR LADY AND ENJOY THE EVENING.


----------



## elsmokes (Sep 5, 2010)




----------



## elsmokes (Sep 5, 2010)

ttt


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

> _Originally posted by elsmokes_@Feb 5 2011, 02:08 AM~19793509
> *
> 
> 
> ...



T*T*T IT'S GOING DOWN SUNDAY NIGHT!

SO WHAT'S UP WHO'S DOWN????


----------



## rascal415sf (Jul 18, 2010)

:wave: what's up homies, y'all ready for tomorrow's Sunday night cruise. And Valentines dinner at the pier. 
LAST ROLL CALL
:


----------



## elsmokes (Sep 5, 2010)

:biggrin: ttt


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## lethalsdaname (Mar 2, 2008)

5th wheel for sale 450 comes with big body bumper p.m me


----------



## lowridersin925 (Jul 28, 2008)

:nicoderm:


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

4TH ANNUAL BABY!!!!!  











http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=576230


----------



## chicanolegacysf (Mar 31, 2007)

*It"s that time again for some summer time crusin in SF! Last year was a great success, lets do it again this year & take over the Mission Dist w/ lolows!....Also we'll be hitting the pier & red java towards the evening as usual....spread da word*!


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------

